# Roda Golf or Mar Menor



## Christina_G (May 3, 2011)

Hello
We are retiring to Spain hopefully later this year if our house has sold by then.
We want to rent a small detached villa and have been looking at Roda Golf which my son has been to a few times and said it is very nice. We won't have a car there 
so would need to be near the gate as he said it's a long walk in the heat if you are to far away. We do not want to be cut off as we would like to travel about, does anyone know about the buses or trains? I have also been looking at Mar Menor golf
do you think this would suit us better in terms of being more central?
He did say that there was a Lidle not far away.

Thanks for you help

Christina


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Christina_G said:


> Hello
> We are retiring to Spain hopefully later this year if our house has sold by then.
> We want to rent a small detached villa and have been looking at Roda Golf which my son has been to a few times and said it is very nice. We won't have a car there
> so would need to be near the gate as he said it's a long walk in the heat if you are to far away. We do not want to be cut off as we would like to travel about, does anyone know about the buses or trains? I have also been looking at Mar Menor golf
> ...


You so need to visit before you actually make the commitment - you need to view a few properties and see what you think and feel

/jo xxx


----------



## Christina_G (May 3, 2011)

*Roda Golf Or Mar MenorGolf*

Hi
Thank you for your reply. we have been to Los Alcazares and really like it there.
I have looked at all the long term villa rentals on both golf complexes and all the villas are lovely on them both. However what I wanted to know would Mar Menor golf be easier without a car. I know Los Alcazares is a 15 min walk from Roda (if you are near the front entrance!) and if there are buses from both complexes.

Christina


----------



## pizzacheaze (Oct 29, 2012)

I stayed there a couple of years ago and I'd say you need a car at Mar Menor, the nearest town is Torre Pacheco. There may be a bus into town.

Have a look on the map.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=ma...el=sb&hq=mar+menor+golf&radius=15000&t=m&z=15


----------



## Christina_G (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for your help, we wanted one of the golfing resorts because we want a detached 
villa for very long term rental. Will try and find the bus timetables.

Christina


----------

